# NFL Playoffs... YEAH!



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 1, 2012)

So, here we are in the last week of the regular season of the NFL.
Has your team already clinched a playoff spot? Are they in the hunt?
As some of you already know, I'm a Raiders fan. So there's a chance that the Raiders can win the AFC West. 
Yeah I know... Save your insults, I've heard them all.

Go Saints or Niners, NFC.


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 1, 2012)

Another year I hide my face as an Eagles fan.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 1, 2012)

I (kinda but not really) feel for Eagle fans. When you expect a good season from a team that's loaded with talent but just under achieves. SORRY!


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 1, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I (kinda but not really) feel for Eagle fans. When you expect a good season from a team that's loaded with talent but just under achieves. SORRY!


It's like there is a glitch in there, I think Eagles management should start grooming the coaching staff during the off season.


----------



## dam612 (Jan 1, 2012)

my jets have a chance to sneek in with a few key moves, Titans lose, bengals lose to ravens, they have to beat miami, and i think either denver or oakland have to lose...might have to rep giants if they can beat the cowgirls. but we all know its coming down to packers, saints, patriots.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Link 4/free NFL Network;
http://www.firstrowsports.tv/watch/49037/1/watch-nfl-network.html


----------



## ...... (Jan 1, 2012)

The eagles will be back next year.We went 5-1 in the division and still missed the fucking playoffs.If we would of won 1 more game we would have won the division.
The NFC east was horrible this year.I hope the giants whoop the cowboys ass though lol.


----------



## ...... (Jan 1, 2012)

idk it will be fun to watch romo choke in the playoffs though.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jan 1, 2012)

Watchin! the Cardinals now, my #1 team right thurrr...

And much love to the niners! 2nd in my heart!

Happy New Years everyone


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 1, 2012)

...... said:


> idk it will be fun to watch romo choke in the playoffs though.


not sure about this..but they sure can play some shity football...


----------



## bong face (Jan 1, 2012)

go pats! rex ryan is a fat b*tch!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucken Raiders.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 1, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Fucken Raiders.


They should fire their DC, last game of the season and guys are missing tackles, blowing assignments, and taking poor angles...no excuse for that shit.


----------



## ...... (Jan 1, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> not sure about this..but they sure can play some shity football...


lol looks like he wont have the chance.Giants want this win a lot more.
its 21/0 3rd quarter.......giants.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats to the Houston and New Orleans fans.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 7, 2012)

Lions took a dump tonight.....proud of em for banging this long 

Good games today


----------



## Andrewk73 (Jan 7, 2012)

Go Pack Go!!! Not sure if we have enough in the tank this year, but win or lose, I am a fan!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Lions took a dump tonight.....proud of em for banging this long
> 
> Good games today


As soon as NO scored that first TD, I knew it was over. When the Saints ran the first play action bootleg, there were 3 NO OL's standing around doing absolutely nothing. Then the Lions secondary forgot how to tackle.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 8, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> As soon as NO scored that first TD, I knew it was over. When the Saints ran the first play action bootleg, there were 3 NO OL's standing around doing absolutely nothing. Then the Lions secondary forgot how to tackle.


Aint that the fucking truth.Im happy they made to where they got been alongtime since they did much of anything but lose.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Aint that the fucking truth.Im happy they made to where they got been alongtime since they did much of anything but lose.


Your front 4 isn't going to get it done without help. Lions should be drafting nothing but safeties, corners, and LB's come April.


----------



## Thundakat85 (Jan 8, 2012)

Huge Texans fan here, been waiting 10 years for that win yesterday. Feels good, can't wait for next sunday.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2012)

theres no fuckin way denver can win!!! can they???????????????


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

Uh ohshock:


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2012)

bench the jew. and im jewish. fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2012)

im going to puke!!! what are we supposed to do if they loose... why is this happening???why??


----------



## dam612 (Jan 8, 2012)

fuck the broncos and fuck tebow, i cant believe they are going to take this game. steelers blowing this shit hard.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> As soon as NO scored that first TD, I knew it was over. When the Saints ran the first play action bootleg, there were 3 NO OL's standing around doing absolutely nothing. Then the Lions secondary forgot how to tackle.


Yea i had that same feeling ... i knew there was gonna be no 4th quarter magic that game either. The secondary did play sloppy D , was just a clusterfuck of a game. Saints played well and consistant.

Lions need to work on penalties next year...so many hands to the face, facemasking and stupid shit liek that costs alota yardage at the end of the day.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol, Tebow is having his best game this year. I feel for you Steeler fan.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Lol, Tebow is having his best game this year. I feel for you Steeler fan.


that means tebow time is over right? so steelers should win cuz tebow time was first half. now steelers should out score denver 16-0 this half!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

I can only hope.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2012)

that was good stop!!! first score should be now. right?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2012)

helllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Big D nowwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dam612 (Jan 8, 2012)

im still waiting for the refs to catch the broncos with 12 men on the field...11 players and god


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

That's a +rep! I just laughed out loud!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like God decided to let them play.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 8, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yea i had that same feeling ... i knew there was gonna be no 4th quarter magic that game either. The secondary did play sloppy D , was just a clusterfuck of a game. Saints played well and consistant.Lions need to work on penalties next year...so many hands to the face, facemasking and stupid shit liek that costs alota yardage at the end of the day.


I completely agree. Only thing lions had going for them was calvin johnson n that's cuz he's unstoppable lol You said it right "saints played well and consistent." With brees playing how he's playing now that defense only needs to get a couple stops n the games basically out of reach... On another note how bout tebow! lol never seen someone so mechanically awkward with such a strong will to win, its incredible lol. He got that charlie sheen dna


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lots of time left in this game! C'mon Steelers!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

> *[h=2][/h] im still waiting for the refs to catch the broncos with 12 men on the field...11 players and god​
> *


 roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!


i dig teebow...i didnt like him at first..but you dont see to many QBs anymore that get wrecked on a normal basis and still grab the next snap like it never happened, once he learns how to be smart hes gonna be deadly lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2012)

thats a fumble right?????


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes. I hate tebow but I hate the Steelers even more if they end up taking this game I'm gonna be pissed.
edit: soon as I types that touchdown Pittsburgh. Fuck!!!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

It's on!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2012)

what a game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dam612 (Jan 8, 2012)

this game is going to come down to last play, turning out to be a good watch.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol. Nice throw!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2012)

holly shitttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeaaaaaaa!!! fuck yesssss!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2012)

This has been a hell of a game!!! Come on Denver!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2012)

And with that its over! !!!!!!!!!!!! Woooooooo! !!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

Never thought I'd say this and it's tastes funny but "go Pats".


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Never thought I'd say this and it's tastes funny but "go Pats".


Lol. I've got greenbay taking the whole cake.


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 8, 2012)

It was a good game...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

I just meant for next weeks game. I HATE DENVER and the Pats but Denver more. I got my money on the Saints and my chick is a 9er fan so I pretend to root for them.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2012)

LOL, welcome to the new No Fun League...where shitty teams can advance by beating injured teams at home.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 8, 2012)

Teeeboooowwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never gave em a chance to win this game.. Was kinda looking forward to seeing the new overtime rules in play but didn't get a chance lol 1st pass in OT to the house!! Whoever bet on the broncos moneyline came up!!!


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 8, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> i just meant for next weeks game. I hate denver and the pats but denver more. I got my money on the saints and my chick is a 9er fan so i pretend to root for them.


i got denver over the patriots...care for a friendly wager......


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 8, 2012)

sunbiz1 said:


> lol, welcome to the new no fun league...where shitty teams can advance by beating injured teams at home.


dont be a sore loser...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

You're on!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Teeeboooowwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never gave em a chance to win this game.. Was kinda looking forward to seeing the new overtime rules in play but didn't get a chance lol 1st pass in OT to the house!! Whoever bet on the broncos moneyline came up!!!


We all knew this could happen, we talked about it but I could never put my money on Denver. NEVER!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> i got denver over the patriots...care for a friendly wager......


I'll wager 100 bucks, since Tebow and God seem to be on the same side...I offer no spread.

payable via paypal...lol!


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 8, 2012)

sunbiz1 said:


> i'll wager 100 bucks, since tebow and god seem to be on the same side...i offer no spread.
> 
> Payable via paypal...lol!


ive already got a wager with dirtyho...ill get to pick him a new avatar when denver wins....lol


----------



## VapedGhost (Jan 8, 2012)

GO BRONCOS!!!
That was a very exciting game. We're going to get our revenge against New England this saturday.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> ive already got a wager with dirtyho...ill get to pick him a new avatar when denver wins....lol


You mean when they lose your avatar will be...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> ive already got a wager with dirtyho...ill get to pick him a new avatar when denver wins....lol


That's not a fair bet, if Teblow wins God Himself should choose his new avatar.


----------



## Shaggy Green (Jan 8, 2012)

I am a Chicago Bears Fan! lol Yeah I know, your laughter says it all, but us Chicago fans are used to following teams that failed.

It is why I still talk shit to other people about Michael Jordan and the Bulls 6 year champions in 7 years because we have nothing else to run our mouths about with teams like the Blackhawks, Cubs, Bears, and hell even today's Bulls! lol

I mean I am a huge fan and they have great, talented, and ethical players to be role models, but they can't seem to win a championship! lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Shaggy Green said:


> I am a Chicago Bears Fan! lol Yeah I know, your laughter says it all, but us Chicago fans are used to following teams that failed.
> 
> It is why I still talk shit to other people about Michael Jordan and the Bulls 6 year champions in 7 years because we have nothing else to run our mouths about with teams like the Blackhawks, Cubs, Bears, and hell even today's Bulls! lol
> 
> I mean I am a huge fan and they have great, talented, and ethical players to be role models, but they can't seem to win a championship! lol


Hello, Lovie Smith here.

Just trust me, I really know what I'm doing.... or better yet promote Toub!.


----------



## Squizz (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, my Lions are out of it. But we had a better season than I expected. I didn't think we'd make the playoffs, that's for sure. So I can't complain. 

Denver wins tonight, but I think their luck will run out against New England. 

So basically, next weeks schedule is as follows:
[email protected] England
[email protected] 
New York [email protected] Bay
New [email protected] Fransisco 

I'll say all the home teams take it. Looks pretty easy this year.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 9, 2012)

That saints @ 49ers game is gonna be serious.. So is the giants @ green bay..


----------



## ...... (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the giants pull off the upset in green bay.Eli is playing nice right now but I dont see them getting past the saints.


----------



## Ester (Jan 9, 2012)

...... said:


> I think the giants pull off the upset in green bay.Eli is playing nice right now but I dont see them getting past the saints.


The Giants already lost a real close game at home against the Pack. Now the Pack have home field advantage and there getting healed up. I know the Pack defense is the second worse in the NFL allowing points but there the first in takeaways. Rogers and the offense can certainly score. There line for the defense should be up to par now also. It is hard to come in and play at Lambeau field and win. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm taking all the home teams this weekend except for the 49er/Saints game. I'll take the Saints.
Will I get Tebowed tonight? LOL.


----------



## ...... (Jan 14, 2012)

damn I cant believe the 49ers pulled it off


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 14, 2012)

and denvers not looking good...


----------



## ...... (Jan 14, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> and denvers not looking good...


nope lol probably gonna be a 40+ point blowout.


----------



## ...... (Jan 14, 2012)

Brady is lighting it up tonight.Already thrown 6 td passes and its still the 3rd quarter.


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 14, 2012)

...... said:


> Brady is lighting it up tonight.Already thrown 6 td passes and its still the 3rd quarter.


i think the cowboys could do better than this


----------



## ...... (Jan 14, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> i think the cowboys could do better than this


Probably lol,I think romo is better then tebow.Like I said before tebow came in with the surprise factor,belicheck pretty much shut him down since he knew what to expect.


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 14, 2012)

...... said:


> Probably lol,I think romo is better then tebow.Like I said before tebow came in with the surprise factor,belicheck pretty much shut him down since he knew what to expect.


not sure who ill go for now...i guess green bay


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 15, 2012)

I still gotta find your new avatar DSB


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 16, 2012)

So whats everyone's thoughts for the super bowl? who's gonna make it?

its a tough choice is you ask me. you have the giants @ SF and Bal @ NE. Its gonna be one hell of a sunday next wk. 

Even though the season was dominated by offense it looks like a good defense will win the super bowl this year. No one looks like a sure fire winner so far as each of these teams has some type of problem. NE = suck ass defense. BAL = suck ass offense as of late. 49ers = substandard offense. Giants = inconsistent sometimes they appear elite (like today against GB) but other times they flop.

I think the 49ers v. Giants game will be the best of the wkend. i think everyone is gonna be excited for that one especially the way both teams have played in the playoffs. their defenses has been lights out. 49ers = 5 turnovers in their favor. Giants have played two playoff games and have only allowed 22 points over 2 games. I think points will be hard to come by. im almost willing to say a TD and a field goal will be enough to win it. i expect both to play top notch D and the game to be played in the middle of the field.

As far as the ravens v. patriots go i think its gonna come down to who has a better game...the BAL D or the NE offense. period. i think NE's D and Bal's offense equally suck and it will be a close battle for who's worst. i think it really comes down to can brady and company get things rolling against a future hall of famer like ray lewis and terrell suggs & co. i didnt hear what happened to ed reed but if he's not in the line up then NE could do it. 

if i was a betting man i'd say 

NE wins but my heart goes to the ravens and ill be cheering 4 them.

49ers win (and ill be rooting for them as they are my fav team and have been since before i was old enough to go to school)


It would be nice to get a Ravens v. 49ers superbowl. it would be close rematch from earlier in the year on thanksgiving. it would be intense to see two brother coaches duel it out. It would be pretty epic. 

if the giants get in no matter what we're gonna have a superbowl rematch and honestly im not too down to see it because it just wont be what everyone trys to make it, "a rematch". I think it'll just get people's hopes up expecting something it wont be. 



to be honest (before someone claims im just saying what i said cuz im a 49er fan):

I honestly didn't see them in this position at the beginning of the year. i would have been happy if they had a winning record as they have sucked for a number of years (since after 03 when they last made the playoffs). I didnt expect them to get past the saints to be honest (and they almost didnt there at the end). When the saints took the lead for the first time my heart fell into my stomach and i really thought thats how it would end (saints by 1 point) i was so excited and nervous all at once. When they took the lead back i couldn't describe how i felt...just shocked (especially how they did it w/ the QB running it in ). then once the saints RE took the lead i really thought it was over. I wrote them off at that point thinking "1:37 left...1 timeout and an offense that has been sputtering since after partway through the 2nd qtr besides the last drive...no way they wont get it". when their TE davis caught that touchdown i almost couldnt believe it. i really felt god answered my prayers. i wasn't sure he caught it at first. it was intense.

anyway the point is that while i love the fuk out of this team im realistic enough to know they arent something they're not. they do have a sucky offense overall. sure they came and did a FANTASTIC job when it really counted (at the end of the game to win) but that doesn't dismiss they sucked after putting up 17 in the 1st qtr. its like they either took their foot of the gas on offense or the sputtered for 2 1/2 quarters. i think they sputtered. which is something they do pretty often even in victory in the regular season. they wouldn't pull it out till the last minute idk how many times this year and against the saints was no different.

my feeling is if they dont pick up their offense then they wont get so lucky down the line. their defense cant be great ALL the time (which they have for the most part this year as they were never blown out) and i think it could bite them against NYG or (if they should win) a team like NE (very explosive offense might give the SF D a bad time)

idk just my take on the situation. take it for what its worth....


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 16, 2012)

Its been a really good year as far as playoff games, very exiting to watch. Ive got NYG VS NE in the superbowl, and im not over confident in my pats, like a few years ago. gonna be a tough game. and eli has been doing work on 3rd down. (my biggest worry is that pass rush) 

we'll see how this weekend goes. baltimore 1st.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm going with the 2 home team's here,,,Go San Fran!!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 16, 2012)

Weather reports say it's gonna be a wet one in bay area next week. Mud bowl.


----------

